# The Chaos Society



## Music Dragon (Jul 19, 2008)

*This a club for all those people who knowingly break the rules of TCoD. Also, for people to discuss where borderline rulebreaking should occur, or to report it to those who will actually bother to do something about it.*

*Members:*
Music Dragon
AuroraKing

To start with, I would like to draw up the matter of THIS thread. I feel sorry for Kai. He's trying to be perfectly serious; now he should get insulted and spammed.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 19, 2008)

Music Dragon, you stupid fucker. I'd like to join. :)


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 19, 2008)

Music Dragon, you stupid fucker. I'd like to join. :)


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd join, but I don't think I'm hardcore enough. ):


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 20, 2008)

That's okay. You just have to be a little bit more mean, Jess Ultracoffee.


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 20, 2008)

...:[

I want to join, but there's no way I can be as great as you.

Teach me.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 20, 2008)

Well first of all you didn't insult anyone in that post. You definitely need to work on your defaming skills.


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 20, 2008)

I have nothing to say, I suck at insulting. I can be mean irl, but not here. o.o;

Uh, my worst insult is probably...  ":["


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 20, 2008)

Dewgongeru said:


> Uh, my worst insult is probably...  ":["


Oh, so that's how it's gonna be, is it? You really wanna do this, you dumb fuck? I'm going to slice your head off. I'm going to rip your innards out and feed on them and wrap them up and give them to Altmer as a gift. I'm going to KILL YOU


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 20, 2008)

Well it is.

I can't think of making anything but a frowny (yes, frowny) face. D:


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 20, 2008)

I'll join; there's so much FUN to be had at others' expense.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 21, 2008)

MD said:
			
		

> Oh, so that's how it's gonna be, is it? You really wanna do this, you dumb fuck? I'm going to slice your head off. I'm going to rip your innards out and feed on them and wrap them up and give them to Altmer as a gift. I'm going to KILL YOU


MD, no! '~'


----------



## Erika (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't know if I can even be mean to anyone anymore. @___@;


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 21, 2008)

I know! Except I'm usually mean to people without meaning to be. :x

Woah, I should totally stop spamming your club. Sorry.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 21, 2008)

I got banned from the previous forum for flaming and shit but I dunno if that qualifies


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 21, 2008)

Well I got an infraction here for calling someone an idiot.

I was trying to be nice.

That was a long time ago, and it lasted for like, 5 months. 

I think that was the only time I actually ever said something to anybody.


----------

